# What is your favorit intrument function and who make it.



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

I like my CPS Temp Seek 250. Reads temp DB Dew pt.RH ambient and has four stations,


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

I like my flexible driver made by Sears. Has a very flexible speedometer type cable and accepts all 1/4" sockets /bits etc. Then my pocket LED flashlight.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> I like my flexible driver made by Sears. Has a very flexible speedometer type cable and accepts all 1/4" sockets /bits etc. Then my pocket LED flashlight.



I got a buch 'a those and I like 'em!

But I'm talking about a meter when I say instrument like a temp test or a digital refrig analyzer, and who it's made by.


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Bought one of these like the fact you can balance ductwork pretty well with it:
Testo 417 rotating vane anemometer

http://www.testo.com/online/abaxx-?$part=PORTAL.USA.SimpleContentDesk&$event=show-from-menu&categoryid=49805153


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

The link is fragged...


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

Works with Firefox. Copy and Paste.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> Works with Firefox. Copy and Paste.



Tried already..no go...


----------



## Yuri (May 28, 2009)

http://www.professionalequipment.com/testo-417-large-vane-anemometer-400563-4171/anemometers/


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> http://www.professionalequipment.com/testo-417-large-vane-anemometer-400563-4171/anemometers/



My eyes burned just looking at it..nice.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

Hard to pick just one, but I really like my Fluke 1520 Megohm meter. It has all the features I want, without all the extra crap I don’t need.
I think I may actually shed a tear when and if it ever goes belly up, as it was made here in the USA and is longer in production.

I don’t know if a digital scale qualifies as an instrument, but I’m kind of fond of my TIF 9010A too. It’s accurate and simple to use. 
I’ve even used it to weigh packages to calculate shipping charges when I sell something on ebay.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yuri said:


> http://www.professionalequipment.com/testo-417-large-vane-anemometer-400563-4171/anemometers/


See the AEMC MX 57EX TRMS Brochure

Check this meter..ur mouth will water


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

DuMass said:


> Hard to pick just one, but I really like my Fluke 1520 Megohm meter. It has all the features I want, without all the extra crap I don’t need.
> I think I may actually shed a tear when and if it ever goes belly up, as it was made here in the USA and is longer in production.
> 
> I don’t know if a digital scale qualifies as an instrument, but I’m kind of fond of my TIF 9010A too. It’s accurate and simple to use.
> I’ve even used it to weigh packages to calculate shipping charges when I sell something on ebay.


Yeah I like my scale too. Had it since '88. it's got a cord!!!!


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Yeah I like my scale too. Had it since '88. it's got a cord!!!!


Oye! … Another cord to deal with? I don’t know, I think that might drive me [further] nuts.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, but when you ge to be my age you don't rush. i don't mind running an extension cord. Mostly i can use a cheater cord off the disconnect.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

DuMass said:


> Hard to pick just one, but I really like my Fluke 1520 Megohm meter. It has all the features I want, without all the extra crap I don’t need.
> I think I may actually shed a tear when and if it ever goes belly up, as it was made here in the USA and is longer in production.
> 
> I don’t know if a digital scale qualifies as an instrument, but I’m kind of fond of my TIF 9010A too. It’s accurate and simple to use.
> I’ve even used it to weigh packages to calculate shipping charges when I sell something on ebay.


 I have the same scale I love it and use for weighing other things as well


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

jvegas said:


> I have the same scale I love it and use for weighing other things as well


I know what you mean… I have a TIF 9055 programmable scale/meter as well, but it feels like it weighs three times as much as the 9010A, so won’t be coming off the shelf again any time soon.


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

i like my xj312 space modulator from acme mfg


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

nicktech said:


> i like my xj312 space modulator from acme mfg


Is it similar to their discontinued Illudium Q-36 explosive space modulator?


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

kinda, it doesnt have an LED backlight:001_tongue:


----------

